# I had to share this with you guys



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

found this on fb lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's really funny! Good one!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just when you think you've seen it all....
Thanks, I needed a good laugh!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So when's it having kittens?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I'm guessing they are expecting a liter any day


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha....


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Ho that poor poor person. I hope they know the internet is laughing at them.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I feel bad for their chickens, if they know so little about them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a real post and not someone just goofing around? My brain can't accept that anyone could believe that is how it happens.

I see someone saying pregnant chickens, see a puffed up bird and my brain immediately goes to oh, oh.


----------

